

Could anybody send me a Google inbox invite? - tvvocold

tvvocold#gmail.com
thx,i have been waiting too long.<p>update:no one send me one for now,,,have been waiting tooooo long time. send me one plz! tvvocold@gmail.com (2 &#x27;v&#x27; not &#x27;w&#x27;) thx!!!<p>update:still don&#x27;t got it!lol
======
sinak
I have exactly one invite left, and happy to share it. First person to reply
to this thread agreeing to terms below gets it:

\- You agree to share at least one of your invites with another user on this
thread.

\- You agree to update your comment to indicate which users you sent invites
to and how many more you have left.

Update: invite sent to codepeach. 0 invites left.

~~~
codepeach
Many thanks sinak!

I've installed on android, and it hasn't given me invites to hand out?! I've
also checked on desktop version (win7/chrome) and the same again.

After reading some comments on other pages, it seems im not alone either.
Regardless, when it finally does allow me to send invites, I'll send to others
in this thread :)

~~~
tvvocold
u could just go to ur mobile and hit plus button then chose 'Invite to Inbox',
type my email (tvvocold@gmail.com (2'v' not 'w')),done,,and thx!

~~~
codepeach
^ have tried exactly that on both mobile and desktop versions, and i get
everything else but the invites button (some others are reporting the same
thing also). i'll keep checking regularly and send invites to you guys if/when
i get invites :)

~~~
tvvocold
ok, thx

~~~
rjvim
I guess we are still waiting!

~~~
tvvocold
yup

------
kakakiki
I have upvoted you. So can I get an invite when you get one? Kindly send it to
- aneeska2k5

~~~
zigizag2014
can you invite me please to INBOX oren.shachaf@gmail.com

~~~
kakakiki
I have just received an invite. Will send you one shortly!

------
tvvocold
update: maybe u need wait for 24 hours to active the invite button.then send
me one plz! tvvocold@gmail.com (2 'v' not 'w') thx!!

~~~
rjvim
Fingers crossed

~~~
tvvocold
lol

------
rjvim
Google Inbox invites are selling on eBay for over $200.00 :D

------
kalagan
I would like to have one as well :) juliensansot#gmail.com

------
tvvocold
no one send me one for now,,,have been waiting tooooo long time. send me one
plz! tvvocold@gmail.com (2 'v' not 'w') thx!!!

------
tvvocold
updade: i got the invite but i will send u guys invite when i active the
invite button after 24 hours(i guess).

~~~
kakakiki
please send me one to aneeska2k5. I promise to send it to another on this
thread :)

~~~
tvvocold
i don't know, have been waitin for 72 hours ,still cannot saw the invite
button in app or chrome...lol

~~~
rjvim
Thanks a lot. Got your invitation just now. I will send to others as soon as I
get one.

------
Compromiser
Kindly send me one too at usman.azam173

------
aangeles
angelo.es215 at gmail.com

------
tvvocold
anyone? plz

